# Moss Wall Mesh



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know that where to get appropriate size mesh to make the moss wall?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dollarama has a black plastic mesh that is abot 20" by 39" and sells for $2. It is in the gardening section in a roll. I saw it there today and it looks perfect for the job.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah...I saw that too the other day....but would that kinda mesh be able to hold the moss till it grows out....I mean if I remember right the holes were big in the mesh....


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The mesh is very similar in size to the needlepoint mesh often used. Seems like it is more rigid, as well as being black.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

you could go to micheal's at there needlepoint section, it is a plastic mesh of different colors, just punch a hold and attached a suction cup every 2"ins or more. Don't forget that you should sandwitch the moss into two mesh.Check this out. 




DP


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> you could go to micheal's at there needlepoint section, it is a plastic mesh of different colors, just punch a hold and attached a suction cup every 2"ins or more. Don't forget that you should sandwitch the moss into two mesh.Check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion.
Do you know the same product from Home Depot or Lowes???


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought two of those mesh from Dollarama Square One...We aqua guys really are on a look out for same stuff ha ha.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

JAM said:


> I bought two of those mesh from Dollarama Square One...We aqua guys really are on a look out for same stuff ha ha.


did those mesh really work or were they just a waste?


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

It will work.;


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would think the mesh used in the video is too fine for the moss to easily grow through. the larger mesh size of needlepoint or Dollarama mesh looks like it would work better. In addition the Dollarama stuff will be more rigid.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah, the moss grows fine through it. I've used it before.
I've lots of left over mesh to trade something for.

Ive used it to grow moss on wood, pebbles and glass.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I used the mesh from Michaels It was less than $1 per sheet. I bought 2 sheets with the intentions of sandwiching the moss, but ended up tieing moss to 1 sheet with fishing line. It grew well but I took it down to use the moss for another tank/project. 

I've also read that a good method for moss carpet is to sandwich moss between 2 sheets for a few weeks, then remove it and use the flattened moss as the carpet. A good backup plan for any failed moss wall lol


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Is the moss wall for decoration purpose only? Does it matter what kind of moss is being used, Xmas, Taiwan or Java moss?


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Each moss will grow differently. I used java moss because I had some, but it grows stringy so it doesn't look the best. I think Xmas and Taiwan moss would look much better.

A moss wall isn't for decoration purposes only, since growing moss will help with water quality and provide lots of feeding room for shrimp and fry. But it does look nice when filled in.


----------

